# Any reason to pay the final loan?



## Belle T (Aug 18, 2020)

I just got the final camper update from OK Motors.  Any reason that I might want to actually pay that back?  Since they can't expand my camper any further, I don't really see the point.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Aug 19, 2020)

Nope! Just as sense of accomplishment as far as I'm aware!


----------



## Belle T (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, bragging rights aside, I suppose it is only proper and morally responsible to repay a favor.

So yeah, I probably won't bother.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 19, 2020)

nah. did it anyways though, since it's not like bells aren't hard to accumulate (especially when this game is so brazenly scummy about wanting you to spend irl money on it, with just about everything costing leaf tix)


----------

